# Blink Concert was INSANE



## Nick (Aug 15, 2009)

Where to even start...

Alright well, if you're a fan at all of them, and they're coming to your city, do yourself a favor and go. It's the best concert you'll ever go to in your life. One of them, anyway. Here's how it went for me. 

For starters, I guess the 28000 people in attendance made it that much more exciting. Every seat was filled and the lawn was tight packed like never before. Once they played the first chord and the curtain dropped the noise was off the charts. It wasn't long before my shirt was off. heheh, this really cute girl came over and put her hand on my side and asked me how old I was...I told her I was 20. lol I was like, 'sorry I can't buy you your alcohol.' ... then she held up her beer bottle and I laughed and said 'but do you think you could get me mine?' A couple minutes later she came back over and gave me the rest of hers lol that was pretty hawt.  

Anyway, they played almost every one of my favorite songs except "Violence." My buddy and I were rockin out hard, too. We ran around and saw the show from a bunch of different angles. 

So, I decided to wedge myself in between a big group of ppl who were having a blast. It was fun for a few minutes and then it turned into a moshpit and we were like HELLYAH. So we jumped in there for about 5 mins before it got broken up. I did come down on my wrist kinda hard, tho...LMAO and all I saw when I turned around was some girl fly backwards thru the crowd...I dun think she wanted to be in the middle of all that. 

Yeah, there was another kid trying to crowd surf...on the lawn...which slopes downward. Which was cool but when he got down to where me and my other friend were, we kinda just...tossed him to the ground because there was nobody in front of us to keep it going. and he didn't land anywhere near on his feet. o_0 (sry, buddy)


And the best part of the concert was when the show seemed like it was over. They made us wait for a GOOD 10 minutes before they came back out, n the entire time everybody was chanting all kinds of stuff and cheering...and then it happened. The curtain dropped and Travis Barker started doing a drum solo. and then HE STARTED FLYING! His stage came up off the ground and started floating thru the air, and at one point he was staring down at an almost 90 degree angle. It was fucking insane. 

Here's the video. It's not mine, somebody posted it on youtube. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZNOYY-m5XM

and here it is from a more impressive angle.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1NpMFoAmdw


And of course they ended the concert by playing 'Dammit.' My neck is still sore from all the craziness n my voice isn't quite back yet. I'll be going back next year. They'll have a new album then so it will be a whole new show. What a fucking blast.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 3, 2009)

damn they sold out. I saw them about ten years ago. They've changed alot.


----------

